# first trip to north dakota; want to do it right.



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

two friends and i are getting together with a buddy from fargo to do some hunting in se nodak the 18th-21st. ive followed a lot of threads on this site and have a sound understanding that waterfowl hunting tactics in nodak are pretty unique, compared to south dakota and minnesota. we will be trying primarily to hunt fields, but will be bringing gear along for potholes as well. i guess a few questions i have that i would like honest answers to, are 1. whats the plumage like on drakes? are the various males showing good color yet?
2. how much pressure is there traditionally during this weekend with it being no school for nodak and minnesota?
3. if we have to hunt water due to getting beat to fields, not finding fields, etc, we plan on not setting up until ducks have left to feed. are we still going to be considered roost busters if we are shooting birds as they return and not as they leave at first light? we dont cut into big flocks of birds when we hunt, just the pairs and small flocks. wether its geese or ducks.

any body who can answer these questions, thanks in advance, and i will take any other advice you can think of.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

If you see a bunch of birds on water and think it's a roost. Don't shoot there please!!

Just find where they're at the previous night and setup there. We haven't had too much problems getting the field.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

1. some of the ducks look good! Others are getting there,
2. Pressure depends on the area,
3. If you get beat to the field go to your second field. 
a. If you hunt water, which I advise not, your theory of waiting till they leave isn't going to work. When you go in there in the morning they have no idea what you are, for all they know it was a deer running through the brush, but if you set up and shoot at them while they are coming back, that is what scares them. I would rather have you scare them off in the dark any day over shooting at them as they come back.

You could find a loafing pond, or a slough that they go to in the mid day. AKA a tiny little slough and shoot them that way. I would say try and field hunt in my opinion it is way better. You bring the birds into your face, you can pick out the drakes, and you don't have to piss around with water and mud..

Good luck and thanks for asking. my .02


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

For the most part i agree with the previous couple of posts, however i have a feeling your going to run into some serious pressure depending on where your hunting with the MN MEA "Teachers Workshop" Break. I would consider this the biggest weekend for MN's coming out to hunt out here.

As far as plumage, shot a bunch of "greenheads" this morning, only two of which had completely green heads, but they're getting there.

And for shooting sloughs, everyone including you knows that it is looked down upon out here, however its one thing shooting a roost of hundreds of geese and ducks compared to a small pothole with 40 gadwall in it.. Just my .02..

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for asking the question. There are plenty of potholes in ND that aren't roosts. Once the mallards group up many of them go to feed in fields from the roost but some feed in sloughs and many hang out in the sloughs during the daytime. If you find some water they aren't staying in overnight and aren't grouping up in with big flocks in the middle of the pond to hold for long periods of time, chances are you have found a good pothole to hunt.

Do a search on here about roosts and what is considered a roost. There really are a lot of pothole oppurtunities that wont mess up the hunting for others. Personally, nothing beats ducks diveboming me while I lay on my back in a field, but that doesn't mean I dont enjoy hunting ducks over transition sloughs as well.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Professor

This will aid you in understanding ND Duck hunting tactics.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php

Good Luck, Enjoy your hunt

Bob


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

It is hard to say how much pressure you will see, some say it is down a little this year, I'm sure you'll be able to find what your looking for.

Make sure to take a good look at the waterfowl regs as there are some different regs than mn (ex: 1pm goose closing except Wed./Sat.)

Good Luck.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

So now we're into preemptive chastising? :-?

Have a good hunt!


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Yep. I suppose I could have done it on the other site, where he is a frequent poster.

I'm sure he's a good guy, but there are a lot of people who wish he wouldn't list lakes and towns all the time...

Professor, good luck on your hunts.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Gooseguy10 said:


> So now we're into preemptive chastising? :-?
> 
> Have a good hunt!


I don't believe giving advice is premptive chastising.

Naming towns on the internet is not a good practice.Doing it by PM is just fine.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

FLOYD said:


> Yep. I suppose I could have done it on the other site, where he is a frequent poster.
> 
> I'm sure he's a good guy, but there are a lot of people who wish he wouldn't list lakes and towns all the time...
> 
> Professor, good luck on your hunts.


A. do i know you?
B. are you serious?
C. maybe you could address me specifically for something ive supposedly done at the time i did it? 
D. i can understand when somebody posts about specific spots or lakes or whatever, but anything ive posted about stuff in minnesota isnt any big secret; hell most of the info i post about is from phone calls to C.O's, refuge offices, regional offices. etc. im sorry if i have offended anybody; but ive had alot of questions answered with specific info from other posters; so im not sure why im getting singled out.
E. thank you to everybody who has posted advice on this forum. any pothole hunting we would be doing would be on small water, not large roosts holding hundreds of birds. i know better than that. we would be looking for stuff used by birds after feeding, stopping off to get a drink.
like the title of the thread said; i want to do it right, dont want to offend anybody, spend a little money in some nice small towns (i will keep them nameless i guess) shoot a few ducks and geese, and hopefully have fun.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

GOOD LUCK!

You are a bigger man for asking!


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh what the heck I guess......

A. No
B. Yes
C. Sure
D. THank you for understanding
E. Not applicable


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank you Floyd for following up with that example.

Professor I'll let you know right now.. please do not post anything even remotely similar to that type of post on this site. It will start a circus of angry replies all over the place.

Consider it advance advice.

Like Ken mentioned previously any specific naming of towns, directions, lakes or other map coordinates should not be posted here. Do not even _hint_ at where concentrations of birds are. It will simply avoid any hassles. If you really feel the urge to be a helper take it to PM's. It will not earn you any points here.

In response to your original post, you should not hunt on any water where the sound of your shotgun blasts causes the entire population of birds to lift off the water and leave. It doesn't matter if you "just cut into the singles and pairs" and avoid the big flocks. It still causes them to not feel like that water is a safe roost and they will leave. Just avoid needing to make a decision on whether it is a roost and not hunt the water at all. Too many guys come on here and rationalize that "this water is not a roost" in order to justify setting up on it. Problem is... they have no real objective idea whether it truly is a roost area, and they end up blowing it for everyone. It doesn't matter when you setup on that water. If you scare the birds upon their return they'll still know that that water has been burned and move on. The later into the season you come, the more likely any water containing birds is now a roost. That late into the season, the birds are no longer sitting on mariginally safe water. They are wise to the dangerous waters and only sitting where there is much more safety.

Points have been made, let's not rant on this thread any longer ok?

Good hunting to you all

Ryan


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i cant defend that. im sorry. i guess some of what i posted was too detailed; floyd, i sent you a pm, hope you get what im trying to say. all i can say in my meager defense is that i get way too excited when i see ducks and geese, and everybody talks about "theres no ducks in minnesota any more" . sorry to everybody ive ****** off.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I am sorry too professor, you caught me on the wrong day a little, but I do stand by the things I say as far as not giving all the internet scouters all the ammo they need.

I will check my PMs. Good luck.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Group hug time......  I can honestly say that is the first time I have ever seen this topic end in a semi civil manner.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

VERY refreshing...thanks to the both of you for being civil.

The drakes are really getting good color now, you'll be in good shape to identify.

I can say that thus far, hunting pressure where we hunt has been very light...so I'm guessing there will be a lot more pressure later in the season this year.


----------

